# Peugeot Boxer cigarette lighter and aux power socket fuse



## bertieburstner

Help!

I have managed to blow the fuse(s) on the cigarette lighter and aux power outlet whilst using a tyre inflator. The vehicle is a 2014 Bailey built on a 2.2 Peugeot Boxer.

The Peugeot handbook is hopeless and the diagrams bear no relation to the whereabouts of the fuseboxes or the fuses themselves.

Does anyone know where the fuses are located?

I have checked the fusebox by the lower right hand side of the driver and they are all OK


----------



## Mrplodd

Surely there is a diagram in the handbook of the fuse box and what fuse does what?? 

Its going to be part of the base vehicle so will be universal. On the Fiat base there are TWO aux sockets and one of them is clearly marked with the max ampage. Tyre inflators pull a LOT of amps 9as you have discovered, still better now than at the roadside in the middle of the night :wink: )


----------



## PF13

There are some big amp fuses in the cab battery compartment, under the passenger footwell. There are also some fuses behind the wood trim in the boiler locker. I assumed that these were just for the conversion, but I might be wrong.


----------



## bertieburstner

I have looked in the passenger footwell cant see a fusebox there? There is a cover for the battery on the floor :roll:


----------



## bigcats30

my 2.2 boxer fuses are either under the bonnet by the air cleaner and by the drivers right knee in the cab behind a access cover that has two screws.


----------



## PF13

> bertieburstner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked in the passenger footwell cant see a fusebox there? There is a cover for the battery on the floor :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Under the cover for the battery where the live wires come off the battery there are some 50 and 70 amp fuses, long shot but worth a look.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigcats30

and are you sure the fuse has blown in the van and not the fuse in the device thats blown??

the 12 plugs have their own fuse right in the end normally and can be accessed by simply screwing the end off. (normally a glass see through fuse)


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Peugeot Boxer cigarette lighter and aux power socket fus*



bertieburstner said:


> Help!
> 
> I have managed to blow the fuse(s) on the cigarette lighter and aux power outlet whilst using a tyre inflator. The vehicle is a 2014 Bailey built on a 2.2 Peugeot Boxer.
> 
> The Peugeot handbook is hopeless and the diagrams bear no relation to the whereabouts of the fuseboxes or the fuses themselves.
> 
> Does anyone know where the fuses are located?
> 
> I have checked the fusebox by the lower right hand side of the driver and they are all OK


I would check again because that is where it should be and both sockets on one fuse. It will be a 20 amp fuse most likely but if not a 15 amp


----------



## bertieburstner

thanks all its definitely the van fuse thats gone I will check the box by the drivers door again


----------



## philoaks

If the Boxer is the same as my Ducato then the power socket and cigarette lighter are F14 and F15 respectively. These two fuses are both located in the engine compartment fuse box which as Bigcats30 says is next to the air filter. It has a small flap on the top of it to access the jump start bus bar and has two nuts that hold the cover in place. Once the cover is removed the fuses are then visible.

Phil

Edit: F14 should be 15A and F15 10A.


----------



## bertieburstner

thanks very much everyone think i have the answer now


----------



## Poulbot

Maybe not relevant here, but on my New Transit M/H I plugged a phone charger into the aux socket and couldn't get it to work, but having travelled a few miles the socket then became live, so I assume it was the main control panel which wouldn't allow aux charging until the battery reached a certain level of charge. Just a thought.


----------



## crimbo

*Re: Peugeot Boxer cigarette lighter and aux power socket fus*



bertieburstner said:


> Help!
> 
> I have managed to blow the fuse(s) on the cigarette lighter and aux power outlet whilst using a tyre inflator. The vehicle is a 2014 Bailey built on a 2.2 Peugeot Boxer.
> 
> The Peugeot handbook is hopeless and the diagrams bear no relation to the whereabouts of the fuseboxes or the fuses themselves.
> 
> Does anyone know where the fuses are located?
> 
> I have checked the fusebox by the lower right hand side of the driver and they are all OK


Sorry can`t help with the fuse locations on your particular model, but I know from personal experience not to use a tyre inflator through the cigar lighter. Most inflators will draw a current far greater than the usual 15-20amp rated lighter outlet. I always connect my 30amp draw tyre compressor directly to the battery as recommended by the manufacturer whilst having the engine running to prevent excessive battery drain :wink:


----------



## Techno100

bertieburstner said:


> thanks very much everyone think i have the answer now


Which was?


----------



## klyne

Hi Bertie

I have not been able to use the cig lighter socket since I did the same with a tyre inflator. Fortunately the auxiliary socket is OK. Let us know if you managed successfully and where you found the fuses.

David


----------



## Mrplodd

In my Ducato cab I have two 12v sockets alongside each other. The left hand one is clearly the old cigar lighter type (and is open) 

The right hand one has a flap over the top on which is written "Max 180W" I have used this one to power the supplied tyre inflator without and problems. I now have a spare wheel so hopefully won't need to use the 180W socket to its ultimate. 

Andy


----------



## Techno100

If it's an early cab like my 2008 both sockets share the same 20 amp fuse


----------



## bigtree

This happened to me the other day as well and found that it was a maxi blade fuse,stupid me was looking at the standard size fuses.


----------



## bertieburstner

sorry for my tardiness in not explaining what the answer was. It was as Phil said the two fuses in the fusebox in the engine compartment by the air filter:

If the Boxer is the same as my Ducato then the power socket and cigarette lighter are F14 and F15 respectively. These two fuses are both located in the engine compartment fuse box which as Bigcats30 says is next to the air filter. It has a small flap on the top of it to access the jump start bus bar and has two nuts that hold the cover in place. Once the cover is removed the fuses are then visible. 

Phil 

Edit: F14 should be 15A and F15 10A.


----------

